# what's our time worth



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

as you know, i've really downsized. just me, an excavator, loader, skiddy...no employees, sold one of the excavators. i've been doing hourly work with the excavator/loader for farmers, etc...and am really enjoying it. have a friend of mine who is in the underground biz who lives about 200 miles from here. he has had an emergency lift station replace job laid in his lap, has the equipment, crew...but nobody to oversee the job for him. he's heard about me downsizing, called and asked if i'd run this job for him. it's REALLY something i don't want to make a habit of doing, but will consider it for him. in your own mind....what do you feel your time is worth? my thoughts right now are $50 hr. plus expenses....locally, people have told me i'm shooting too low, others say i'm outta my mind. with 40 yrs experience....would you be worth $50 an hr to somebody? i've never been placed in that position to have to hire "on demand" like this...so i'm just guessing. thoughts?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'd shoot for $50 hour after all is said and done, $50/hr take home. You end up with a lot of responsibilities and if something goes wrong the buck will stop with you.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I would say that at $50/hr with the equipment that you have, that's a heck of a deal and you should stay busy. I rent an excavator from time to time, ~$400 for the day and I have to run it.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

WildWill said:


> I would say that at $50/hr with the equipment that you have, that's a heck of a deal and you should stay busy. I rent an excavator from time to time, ~$400 for the day and I have to run it.


i'm furnishing NOTHING but myself, expertise, and mode of transportation to and from job site. i wouldn't start my excavator/loader, or bobcat for that matter for $50 an hr.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

dayexco said:


> i'm furnishing NOTHING but myself, expertise, and mode of transportation to and from job site. i wouldn't start my excavator/loader, or bobcat for that matter for $50 an hr.


Well, that sounds a bit more like it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

See PM.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

If you feel like you're worth $50/hr than you are. If you feel like $20, or $100 than you are. Whatever makes you happy, is what I'd go with.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

It probably depends on how many options the guy has for running the job. Considering your experience & the position you're in, I don't think $50 is way out of whack. If he has cheaper options, you may be out of luck.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

As an employee or ind. contractor?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I would go in for a fee, say $ 750.00 a day, forget the hourly stuff. Some days are more driving then work, others more work then driving. But the main thing you bring is experience and you can't really put a price tag on that.

You said it was an emergency repair, trust me, this guy is getting more then the normal fee for it based on the word EMERGENCY alone.

You don't want to make a habit of this, but when you do, command the wage to make it worth your time. Who knows...maybe your not retiring, maybe moving to a new phase in your career that has decent pay.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

slowsol said:


> As an employee or ind. contractor?


i don't know what'd i'd be here? i know not an employee...consultant?


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't think that price too high at all. 
Is the job a rate job? Do you cover all payroll extras, comp, ss, etc.? You would be a sub contractor that receives a 1099? 

I would be happy to pay you $50 net per hour to run a successfully job that ended up done correctly and on time. On rate jobs operators are more than that. :thumbsup: 

A point that wasn't made yet but you could very well show his crew a few ways to do it better, everyone could learn something.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

If it's an hourly fee then my suggestion is closer to Chris's, $90/hr. My first thought was $40 is to low, more like $60-$90.

The flat day rate may be the better structure if the days will stay fairly close to an average 8-10 hrs.

It will let him feel that your cost is more predictable and quantifiable, a good aspect to combine with a healthy hourly rate.

But I know nothing about your industry, or location, or specifics of this situation, so just pointless uninformed internet opinion.

Isn't this a pricing thread? :jester: :laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

moorewarner said:


> .
> 
> Isn't this a pricing thread? :jester: :laughing:


lol i wondered how long it'd be brought up! i'm still waiting for tree fiddy!!!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok here it is. I would charge at least tree fiddy......


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Ok here it is. I would charge at least tree fiddy......


I drop my bid in at a buck tree eity:blink:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

> posted by dayexco
> 
> i don't know what'd i'd be here? i know not an employee...consultant?


I once was told that consultant always make the most money so I would look for that classification. Also if you will be working as a sub contractor getting 1099 I might look for more. All this depends on your level of interest in the job. I do like the idea of a daily rate.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

dayexco said:


> lol i wondered how long it'd be brought up! i'm still waiting for tree fiddy!!!


Considering my 1st post on this forum was a pricing question & you didn't rail on me but gave good feedback I won't report you to a moderator to have the thread closed:whistling.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

As an independant consultant, I would expect rates between $75-$125/hr. 

An an employee, I would expect rates $25-$35/hr.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Gene,

If your on the payroll short term $45.00 to $50.00 per hour. Plus expenses for travel & lodging.

As a consultant $65.00 to $90.00 per hour. Plus expenses for travel & lodging.

With a minimum of X $ a day if your delayed for some reason.

I've never met you in person and know you would give more than asked if you were hired in this situation just because you are the man you are. How do you put a price on that?

Do you get to hire an assistant? 

What's the quality of his crew? will they benefit from what you bring?

If he needs to know have him call me.

The only thing worth doing at our age is to teach someone what we know?


----------

